# bellevue



## jwg299 (May 23, 2005)

anybody fishing and doing good at the reseviors in bellevue


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

I haven't ever fished a Bellevue Res. but if you are thinking of fishing for Bass go to Beaver Creek. About 10 minutes out of Bellevue and a bass fishing paradise. Mark


----------



## jwg299 (May 23, 2005)

can you get to beaver creek from the turnpike


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Is that the same res. that sits just off 101 near Green Springs? If so I agree it is a good bass spot. The water is usually pretty clear and you can see them down at the bottom of the riprap cruisin.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

I was born in Bellevue moved to Columbus in 1984. My brother bought a place off of 269 between bellevue and castalia ( I think thats how its spelled) .Any way my son and I are doing the cedar point, walleye fishing trip this summer and would love locations in bellevue to go bassin.Where is beaver creek? And when I was a kid my dad would take me to Coho Damn?? Does anyone know how to get there? I would love to take a trip down memory lane with my son.
thanks
10fish


----------



## shorty413 (Jul 10, 2004)

I was born, raised and still live in Bellevue. Reservoir 4 is pretty good. Lot's of bass and bluegill...perch too. It's the one on Bauer Rd/Monroe St. If you remember the Mill Pond they just had a fishing rodeo Saturday and stocked it with channel cats. They just put an ordinance into effect there that only kids under 16 can fish it. Parents can "help". Beaver Creek is outside of Green Springs. It has a boat ramp. Nice reservoir. Bass, bluegill and walleye. Oh and Coho Dam itself isn't there anymore. You can still fish the river there but they took the dam out years ago. Let me know if you need directions anywhere and I'll email them to you or something.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Thanks, wow talk about memory lane!!!! I won the Mill pond derby many moons ago with a 23 inch bull head, man that was an ugly fish. I got my pic in the Gazzette ( can't spell). I still remember how to get to the places we rode bikes to to fish, but when dad would take us out, well all I remember were the names of places ya know. I know the res behind ( what was L&K restaraunt rt 20???) was pretty good and over where the waterworks little league fields are/were was a good place as well. Any word on those spots?


----------



## shorty413 (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't know about the one behind the motel(that's #3), I haven't fished there this year yet. The other two beside it(#1 and 2) have been pretty good. I've got some nice bass there. I've heard of lot's of crappie being taken there earlier this year. I just got home from #4(Bauer Rd.). I got a bunch of nice bluegill on wax worms under a slip float. Some other guys said they got some perch tonight. I live within walking distance of 1,2,3 and the mill pond. Number 4 is about 1/4 mile from my house. Last April I caught a 21 inch 5 1/2lb largemouth out of the mill pond. My son caught a 20 and half incher during the rodeo 2 years ago. Lot's of fishing close to home...I love it!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I dont think anyone mentioned this. Beaver Creek is like most of the up ground reservoirs in N.W. Ohio, electric motor only.

You can have some fun with the top water bite at this time of year. 

Spooks, Torpedos and lucky 13 by Heddon.
Original Floaters, Skitter Pop and Skitter Walk by Rapala
A fly rod and a few bass bugs will get you some action.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry to get off the subject. 
Is McClain's still open in Bellevue?
When our family used to vacation at Gem Beach in the late '70's several family's would drive down to eat at McClain's one night that week.
Don't remember too much about it since I was so young but it was an Irish pub/restaurant type of place.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Ok McClain's is still in downtown Bellevue. Beaver Creek is on 101 . The top water bite right now at Beaver for some reason sucks. Last year at this time I was catching 30 bass every time I went on top water. Right now the ticket on Beaver is a finesse worm 6 inch brown (still 30 bass just not on top). Or a small white spinner bait double willow. Coho Damn was blown up 3yrs ago. It is off of Lover's Lane near the turnpike exit in Avery. If you need more specifics on any reservoir in a 30 mile radius of Norwalk (Sandusky) I can usually tell you how fishing is. I fish a ton at Rest Haven, Beaver Creek, Norwalk, Wellington, Findley, Nimisia, LaDue, Clearfork, Knox, New London, and Spencer. New London is a great fishery, the small mouth are nice size and easy to catch and the large mouth hit top water, as for Walleye they are good size and easily caught on a worm rig right off the bottom. Mark


----------



## shorty413 (Jul 10, 2004)

Lewzer,
McClain's is still going strong. Still owned by the same family and everything. My family also rented cottages at Gem Beach but in the 80's. Great place but I got some serious sunburns there!! Are there any good fisheries in Barberton area? My wife has a cousin that lives there.


----------



## shorty413 (Jul 10, 2004)

Did you hear anything about an 8lb smallmouth being caught at New London? A woman I work with lives there and told me about it.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Bassmanmark -- 2:00am -Sunup-Big spooks in the shallow water-S.E end.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Thanks shrorty413 , Do you know why coho was blown up?? That used to be a sweet spot , back in the day.


----------



## shorty413 (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't know why they blew it up. Better flow I guess? I hooked into a nice smallie there last spring but lost it. Got a couple smaller ones though.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

I am pretty sure they decided to destroy coho damn because it served no purpose at all. And heard a rumor that they were going to stock Muskie there in the future and with the damn there they would not spawn. The best Smallie fishing is near Blue Bridge without a doubt in the Huron. You can also catch gar there. As for fishing near Barberton I will get back to you in just a second.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

O'man you are in luck my friend. There is Nimisila that is a great bass lake. Portage Lakes offer a great range of large to quit small lakes. The best bass lake is most likely Mogadore. Fish the outside of and through the weeds there. You also have Ladue not too far, that is a place to catch some real beauties. I think E. Branch is not that far from there either. Give me a shout @[email protected] if you need specifics at the reservior of your choice and I will help you out. I know Ladue(fish a ton of tournaments there), Nimisila, E. Branch, and Portage Lakes pretty well. Mark


----------



## shorty413 (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks, next time I head out that way I'll give you a shout. Can you still park at Blue Bridge? I used to go there a lot as a kid but thought they were running people out of there now. I know we tried to rapel down the cliff there and got kicked out by the land owners. That was years ago though.


----------



## jwg299 (May 23, 2005)

went to beaver creek res. yesterday, the bite was pretty good early. pick up a few bass and some decent crappie, had fun with the blue gills. after leaving there i went to the res. in bellevue the one off of bauer rd. i got 3 bass about 5lbs, a slew of blue gills and to my surprise i got 2 perch one was 12in, the other was 10. also during my travel i came across a res. called raccoon creek. anybody have any info on it.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

299--I was at Beaver Creek yesterday also, fished the north shore.

I caught a few bass on a Skitter Pop but ended up catching cats on live bait. Im not that big on catching L/M Bass.

Im pretty much out at B/C every weekend, hell It's almost in my back yard.


----------



## shorty413 (Jul 10, 2004)

JWG, you caught 3 bass around 5lbs each??? I hooked into a real nice one Friday night on a Slug-go but he jumped and spit it out. It was right in the northeast corner. I've heard of some real nice ones coming out of there.


----------



## jwg299 (May 23, 2005)

bluepike-
saturday was my first time there, i went because bassmanmark spoke about it. i will go back and fish it again. next time ill try some top water baits.

shorty-
i caught the bass in the opposite corner from where you walk up to the res.. 1 i cant take credit for because i was busy talking to someone after i cast out my worm and next thing i know i felt something pulling. i used a berkley finesse worm in black with a yellow tip tale. fished it weightless just letting it fall and pick it up. its a slow method but works when fish seem to be spooky.


----------



## shorty413 (Jul 10, 2004)

That corner is a good spot. It get's real shallow right there and the bluegill makes bed's on it. I've caught some nice bass and bluegill in that corner.


----------



## ebleb03 (Apr 18, 2005)

I am from Clyde, and there isnt much good said about Racoon Creek from most people. I think the fishing has gotten better there. This time of year, go out with some chicken liver in the evening and you are likely to catch some nice channels. In the late summer and fall, the smallmouth are very aggressive. You can catch a bunch in the 12 to 14 in. range. Bluegills are very overpopulated and small, and every once in a while, you might catch a walleye or perch.


----------

